# How technology is changing the way we shop, forever



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Shopping used to be an intimate dance between the consumer and a sales person, but increasingly its one thats going the way of the waltz. A recent study revealed 58 percent of shoppers prefer to look up information on their smartphone or tablet while shopping in a store rather than speak to a store employee.

That shift speaks to the way technology has dramatically transformed the retail experience over the last several years. Apps like Amazon Price Check and BuyVia allow consumers to comparison shop on their phones while in storesa phenomenon called showrooming that nearly half of Americans have participated in. Virtual dressing rooms let shoppers try on clothes without the hassle of standing in fitting room lines with an armful of outfits. Near-field communication apps such as Google Wallet facilitate purchases at checkout without tendering physical payment. Apple even lets shoppers walk into their stores and make a purchase without interacting with a single human being. All of these tools empower consumers to get the best deals with the least amount of work.

Read More


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Technology hasn't only changed the way we shop. 
It's also changed the way we interact and communicate with each other.
It's brought both "good" and "bad" to our lives. 

---------------------------------------------------------


----------

